# 

## pablojarocin

Witam.
Mam takie pytanko mam przyłącze wody zrobione z rury PE 32, chodzi o to że w domu jest ta rura skręcona i leży na gruncie.
Ja chciałbym teraz wylać chudy beton na ten grunt i jak to mam zabezpieczyć???
Czy normalnie wylać na to beton i owinąć to folią???

----------


## Ostap

Witam
Zrób zdjęcie i pokaż tutaj o wiele łatwiej będzie powiedzieć.

----------


## pablojarocin

Tak to wygląda jak na rysunku, Przepraszam ale zdjęcia nie mam a na budowie będę dopiero za 2 tygodnie.

----------


## Jarek.P

A nie możesz tego łączenia zrobić poza budynkiem? Po prostu odkopać rurę przed domem, tam ją połączyć i do domu wejść już jednym kawałkiem? Robienie łączenia pod chudziakiem... no ryzykowne trochę jest. Jeśli bardzo musisz, może jeśli nad tym jest jakiś garaż. piwnica czy kotłownia, choć studzienkę rewizyjną zrób w posadzce?

----------


## pablojarocin

A jak nie mam to może w jakąś rurę osłonową to włożyć?? I zalepić i może jakieś pianki albo silikonu tam napchać?

----------


## Jarek.P

Rura osłonowa nie jest potrzebna (o ile chudziak nie będzie leżał bezpośrednio na złączce, bardziej chodzi o to, żeby się kiedyś sama złączka nie rozszczelniła, bo wtedy będziesz miał problem. Co to jest za złączka? Taka skręcana?

----------


## BasH

> A nie możesz tego łączenia zrobić poza budynkiem? Po prostu odkopać rurę przed domem, tam ją połączyć i do domu wejść już jednym kawałkiem? Robienie łączenia pod chudziakiem... no ryzykowne trochę jest. Jeśli bardzo musisz, może jeśli nad tym jest jakiś garaż. piwnica czy kotłownia, choć studzienkę rewizyjną zrób w posadzce?


To musiałaby być dość konkretna studnia aby cokolwiek zrobić w razie awarii łączówki. Łączenie poza budynkiem, w życiu nie pod chudziakiem. W razie cieknięcia złączki rozkopiesz najwyżej ziemię, naprawisz i tyle - a pod chudziakiem? Ja profilaktycznie nie robiłem polbruków nad przyłączem kanalizacyjnym - i właśnie w sobotę z nim walczyłem. Gdyby pozostało pod polbrukiem - byłby większy kłopot.

Złączka jak na rysunku?

----------


## Jarek.P

Myślałem o studzience, która pozwoli choć stwierdzić, że jest problem i trzeba pruć podłogę  :smile: 

Taka złączka oczywiście nie musi się rozszczelnić. Ale może. I co wtedy?

----------


## pablojarocin

Tak taka sama identyczna złączka.

----------


## BasH

A są jakieś przeciwwskazania, problemy aby zrobić łączenie przed budynkiem a nie pod chudziakiem? Nie chcesz? Nie da się czy jest inny powód?

----------


## Jarek.P

Podejrzewam, że tak już jest zrobione...

----------


## BasH

No ok, ale przeróbka tego podejrzewam jest możliwa - nawet jak nie ma innego odcięcia wody niż w drodze to i tak łączyłbym tego PE albo na zewnątrz w glebie albo na wierzchu w piwnicy (bo właśnie przejrzałem wątki autora i wynika z nich że ma piwnicę - po co zatem chować złączkę pod chudziakiem...)

----------


## pablojarocin

Chyba przesunę to na zewnątrz budynku. Na jakiej głębokości zakopać taką rurę?? Bo jak już będę to przerabiał to do budynku wbije się w innym miejscu np. tam gdzie jest łazienka albo tam gdzie jest kotłownia.

----------


## Jarek.P

Poniżej głębokości zamarzania gruntu. Półtora metra zwykle starcza, ale to może zależeć od konkretnego rejonu kraju.

----------


## BasH

Poniżej strefy przemarzania określonej w twojej okolicy - czyli pewnie 1 - 1.20m.

----------

